# Need some help-dominatrix type Halloween outfit?



## Andi (Sep 14, 2009)

So I decided to dress up as a dominatrix this Halloween. Now the difficulty is finding an outfit that looks like something a dominatrix would wear, but it canÂ´t be too raunchy looking or else I wonÂ´t dare to wear it out. Either way, it has to be recognizeable, I want it to be obvious what IÂ´m dressing up as.

For accessories IÂ´ll have: a whip, a black eye mask, handcuffs, and maybe some fingerless black gloves. And I have black peep toe pumps or black kneehigh high heel boots.

Option #1:

this dress

Black Boned Corset Lace Up Dress

Option #2:

this top. I have a black pencil skirt I could wear with the corset top. But IÂ´m wonderig if thatÂ´s too classy looking. Haha isnÂ´t it weird when "classy" is a bad thing for once? Is there even such a thing as a classy dominatrix?

http://www.hotmiamistyles.com/black-...ed-p-4004.html

Overall, I kinda have a hard time trying to figure out how dominatrix-like either of these outfits will look on me. I wished I could buy a latex minidress or something, but IÂ´d rather not order something like this on ebay...what if I look like a stuffed sausage or a cheap hooker in it? Plus, those dresses are expensive.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd say the first one gives more of a dominatrix feel, but I'd go with whichever one you were most comfortable with!


----------



## sooperficial (Sep 15, 2009)

I love the costume idea! The tops you linked to would work, although the 2nd top looks more clubby than dominatrixy. Maybe you could wear something like this with fishnets and black boots? Frederick's of Hollywood - Bunny Costume Bodysuit

Just saw this skirt on there also.....it could totally work with the costume and it's only $9.99!

http://www.fredericks.com/Stretch_Ja....html?cgid=cs3


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 15, 2009)

I was going to do this a few years ago and I think it'd be a pretty simple outfit, all you need is a black corset, black booty shorts/fishnets and some thigh high boots. I was even going to make a belt that had handcuffs/whips/lube/condoms all of that stuff on it lol


----------



## FemmeBoy (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree with Chelsea, thigh high boots would be good to complete the look, along with fishnets. I think the first dress you linked to would be good as well.


----------



## Ozee (Sep 15, 2009)

I always thought Lucy Lui was pretty hot in that scene from Chalries Angels. Very dominatrixy.


----------



## Andi (Sep 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the costume idea! The tops you linked to would work, although the 2nd top looks more clubby than dominatrixy. Maybe you could wear something like this with fishnets and black boots? Frederick's of Hollywood - Bunny Costume Bodysuit
Just saw this skirt on there also.....it could totally work with the costume and it's only $9.99!

Frederick's of Hollywood - Stretch Jacquard Skirt

well the 1st one is almost too "naked" for me. Actually Halloween isnÂ´t really celebrated here, just in some clubs. So I donÂ´t think people are ready for that kinda sight




And too bad, the skirt thatÂ´s $9.99 is the one thatÂ´s in white, the black one is $29.99, who knows what shipping costs are, if they even ship to Austria

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the costume idea! The tops you linked to would work, although the 2nd top looks more clubby than dominatrixy. Maybe you could wear something like this with fishnets and black boots? Frederick's of Hollywood - Bunny Costume Bodysuit
Just saw this skirt on there also.....it could totally work with the costume and it's only $9.99!

Frederick's of Hollywood - Stretch Jacquard Skirt

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was going to do this a few years ago and I think it'd be a pretty simple outfit, all you need is a black corset, black booty shorts/fishnets and some thigh high boots. I was even going to make a belt that had handcuffs/whips/lube/condoms all of that stuff on it lol thatÂ´s a good idea! I was wondering where to put the handcuffs, I was just gonna let them dangle from my purse or something. So itÂ´ll be like a kinky tool-belt

Originally Posted by *Snoofard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Boots &amp; a S&amp;M Hood mostly PVC or Leather,don't forget the Dominatrix always says "Lick My Boots"LOLhttp://www.bondagefetishstore.com/mm...wal17-8057.jpg

true. Lick my peep toe pumps wouldnÂ´t sound so cool, huh

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I always thought Lucy Lui was pretty hot in that scene from Chalries Angels. Very dominatrixy.
ETegyBzAQnc

wow very cool outfit! Sexy yet classy


----------



## magosienne (Sep 15, 2009)

I really like the first one too. Have you checked goth shops ? If it's like in France goth attire is on the expensive side, but maybe you'd find something suitable.


----------



## Andi (Sep 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I always thought Lucy Lui was pretty hot in that scene from Chalries Angels. Very dominatrixy.
ETegyBzAQnc

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really like the first one too. Have you checked goth shops ? If it's like in France goth attire is on the expensive side, but maybe you'd find something suitable. I wouldnÂ´t even know where goth shops are, but I kinda have the feeling no actual store here in Austria can beat the prizes of the website I posted links too (where shipping is free with a code)
I think I`m also leaning towards the #1 pick, the corset top. But I`ll ask my fiancÃ© for fashion advice before I decide


----------



## Annia (Jan 29, 2010)

I had a semi dominatrix outfit for halloween too. I didn't mean for it to turn out that way, it just did. My costume was my own adaptation of Miss Jupiter.


----------

